# August 2005



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I _need_ a cigar from August 2005. That is when my wife and I got married and I thought it would be cool to put one up and smoke it in a few years. Kind doesnt really matter though. I would appreciate it if anyone could help out. PM me and we can work out payment.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

OilMan said:


> I _need_ a cigar from August 2005. That is when my wife and I got married and I thought it would be cool to put one up and smoke it in a few years. Kind doesnt really matter though. I would appreciate it if anyone could help out. PM me and we can work out payment.


Jeremy, i think this is against the rules as you are asking for cuban cigars, oyu might want to edit your post.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

He aked for a cigar.

I dont see Cuban in his post mentioned at all.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I checked - No Aug. April and October '05 though.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Quite possibly.
I'll look when I get home.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> He aked for a cigar.
> 
> I dont see Cuban in his post mentioned at all.


Youre right, Apologies Jeremy, i guess i must have seen seeing things again, too much :al


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

You see, now, I used everyones friend google, and came up with something in the first three hits...


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

caskwith said:


> Youre right, Apologies Jeremy, i guess i must have seen seeing things again, too much :al


well it WAS posted in the "habanos only" lounge


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

stickman said:


> well it WAS posted in the "habanos only" lounge


And how many NC's are dated.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I had this same problem and I got flamed


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> I had this same problem and I got flamed


You didn't get flamed for asking, but for saying you didn't care what the rules were.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Seems this might be better carried out through well directed PMs.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

burninator said:


> Seems this might be better carried out through well directed PMs.


:tpd: Yep. Not cool doing things like this.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> You didn't get flamed for asking, but for saying you didn't care what the rules were.


true


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

o


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

My apologies for offending anyone or breaking any rules. I didnt mean to I have seen how people get flamed and dinged for doing so, even before the whole story is told. 

I didnt say "cuban"
I did say PM me. I didnt ask anyone to post in this thread. 
Yeah, I could google it and do it all myself. But this place is full of "friendly-non snoby" gorrillas right?

Let the dinging and flaming begin


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I would have though people would have learned via the benefit of my flaming but I guess I was a little mistaken.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> He aked for a cigar.
> 
> I dont see Cuban in his post mentioned at all.


I agree.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ya know... if he had posted this exact same post in any other section it would have been different, but because he posted in this section everyone made assumptions, of course since most NC are not Month and year dated...


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

o


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry, can't help ya breaux.
No August 05's in my stash.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

how is this any different than the Make A Wish thread?


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> how is this any different than the Make A Wish thread?


That's what I'm thinking.

btw~ How about them Tigers?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OilMan said:


> I didnt say "cuban"


No, but you did post it in the habanos lounge 

Keep your inquires to PM only, don't post a thread telling people to PM you. There are enough people around here that would help you out. There are _very_ good reasons why this isn't discussed publically.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> how is this any different than the Make A Wish thread?


I can wish for Jessica Alba nekkid in my bed....just that...a wish....unlikely to happen lol, and I am not asking anybody to try and fulfill that wish....sometimes it just happens


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

when i get home from work i'll take a peek for you!! I'll pm you


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Peek a boo?:r


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I dont see how this is any diffrent either, but apparently it is. I will chock it up to a mistake and let it go. However, I am not one to stand for double standards. If stuff like this is wrong then it all needs to be taken care of. No "_real_" make a wish thread. No more "I may have to check those out" when someone post a pic of a new box of Cubans. What about the Habanos for beginners? That is a whole list of telling you what to try. 
I have tried to be careful around here so I could get good RG, but that just flew out the window. There I said it and now I am done


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

OilMan said:


> I dont see how this is any diffrent either, but apparently it is. I will chock it up to a mistake and let it go. However, I am not one to stand for double standards. If stuff like this is wrong then it all needs to be taken care of. No "_real_" make a wish thread. No more "I may have to check those out" when someone post a pic of a new box of Cubans. What about the Habanos for beginners? That is a whole list of telling you what to try.
> I have tried to be careful around here so I could get good RG, but that just flew out the window. There I said it and now I am done


It's PDS's rules. His board and if he wants double standards then that is his perogative. If you would just let it go then it would pass and all would be forgotten but then you post this message. I would stop now if I were you.


----------

